# Direct Revenue now known as "The Best Offers Network"



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

A while back I posted on Direct Revenues Lies and Deceptions which can be found here....http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=66174

True to my word *Direct Revenue* is trying to hide from it's nasty name by changing it's brandname to *"The Best Offers Network".* I have no doubt this is an attempt to distance it's former name from the court cases that are now pending and the very name that people consider associated with the whole *"Aurora"* deal.

More info on the story can be found here....
http://www.vitalsecurity.org/2005/09/direct-revenue-change-branding-distant.html


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

What a rat's nest! They can run, but they can't hide, with the good guys on their case.

Way to go, PG.

Thanks, Dave.

Why not to trust a malware writer/pusher's uninstaller:

http://www.vitalsecurity.org/2005/08/how-to-uninstall-aurora-in-theory.html

What an endless circle. Now wonder these users are so frustrated when they get to us finally.


----------

